

Gnome 3.6 first impressions | Simply Beautiful  - vacipr
http://worldofgnome.org/gnome-3-6-first-impressions-simply-beautiful/

======
LaSombra
One thing that bothers me a lot in Linux is font rendering. The default
settings in Fedora show a "compressed" font, which makes every label looks
horrible, thus Gnome looks horrible.

Apart from that, Gnome 3.6 has some interesting new things, but not enough to
make it "beautiful".

------
pan69
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess. I mean, take a look this
screenshot:

[http://worldofgnome.org/uploads/2012/08/app-
overview-700x400...](http://worldofgnome.org/uploads/2012/08/app-
overview-700x400.png)

How can you take that serious? I call that a waste of precious screen real
estate. A desktop workstation is not a freaking tablet...

~~~
mseepgood
This view is not shown all the time, so nothing is wasted. And 28 + 6 icons is
a lot. I don't see why it should be necessary to fit more icons on the screen
by making them smaller.

~~~
pan69
The point I'm trying to make. Maybe it shouldn't be organised like that in the
first place.

------
dkhenry
Not a really good review. There is very little informaiton presented on the
changes, just a few pictures with detailed comments like, "I can say that is
prettier. Much prettier". The under the hood section is also lacking with no
real discussion of what changes went on under the hood on this release.

------
xqyz
To the unschooled eye that hasn't seen Gnome since 3.0, this looks just as
ugly as it did when it was released.

------
olgeni
After seeing the GDM screenshot I'm actually glad that the CDE sources were
released.

------
ezesolares
worldofgnome.org... This must be an objective view of Gnome

